# Planning my first NPT.



## dogsout (Feb 2, 2013)

I have just ordered a new 4' x 2' x 2' for the living room. I've kept a fair few planted tanks, both high-tech and low-tech, but have only just finished reading Dr. Walstad's masterpiece. The intention when I bought the tank was to stock Mbuna but I've changed my mind and opted to go for an NPT instead. This is what I have at my disposal:

- 4' x 2' x 2', 120 US Gallon tank
- APS EF 2000 (external filter, rated at 2000lph)
- Booster for the above filter (which is effectively a second canister completely full with foam so that I can keep the first one bio-media only)
- 3 x 30w LED light units (should put me somewhere around medium lighting)
- APS 12000 Wavemaker (12000lph wavemaker)

The only thing I'm concerned about using on an NPT is the wavemaker. It has two adjustable heads (6000lph each) so that the flow can be spread out but I'm worried it will still be too much. 

For the substrate I have John Innes No 3 (planning on an inch to inch and a half), to be topped with 1mm-2mm grade pool filter sand (about an inch and a half).

As for the plants, thanks to a very useful contact I have access to pretty much whatever I want at half price, so I can put a nice chunky bulk order in.

The main thing I'm after is advice on the wavemaker, really. However, if any of you see anything wrong with the rest of my plan please feel free to chime in.

Oh, and I was wondering about how this sort of system would cope with just a couple of large fish (such as Channa pulchra) instead of the usual stocking of schools of smaller fish. So any advice on that would also be appreciated.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi Dogsout, and welcome to APC!

You must be from the UK, no one sells John Innes on this side of the pond--too bad!

I like lots of flow in my tanks, 10X total volume per hour. With your filter and wave maker you have about 3,500 gph or about 28X per hour. This might be too much! The biggest problem is likely to be uprooting the plants before they establish. Can you run just one power head of the wave maker at a time?

As for a few big fish vs. lots of smaller ones, again the biggest problem is likely to be mechanical damage--digging or eating. I had to look up your Channa on Seriously Fish, a great article at http://www.seriouslyfish.com/channa-orientalis-bloch-schneider-1801/

My only suggestion is to make the cap deeper, maybe 2"-3", and let the plants root in very well before adding the fish. You might also stick species that are known for strong root systems.

This sounds like a really interesting project--I love it when people set up planted tanks for fish not normally kept in them. Please keep us updated.


----------



## dogsout (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. Yes, I'm from sunny England! 

Channa generally love heavily planted tanks, and most species don't dig. I don't think I'll be able to use the wavemaker, will I? Even if I direct it so that the flow is reduced somewhat, it's still going to be too much. It would be way too much for Channa, anyway. Not that I've decided what to stock yet; they were just an idea I've been toying with.

Would the flow from the filter (on its own) be enough for the tank? Perhaps I should dig the book out and check what was said about flow in there.


----------



## dogsout (Feb 2, 2013)

edit: doh!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Many people would say that the filter by itself at 4X the tank volume per hour would be fine. But I am persuaded that more flow is better. In either case, it is easy to increase the flow with a simple power head later.

How much volume of media will your filter and booster hold? This sounds like a great set-up to me. I like lots of media, and use biofiltration almost exclusively.


----------



## dogsout (Feb 2, 2013)

Well, all I can find about the canister is that it holds 20 litres of water. What that equates to in terms of media, I don't know. The booster holds 1.2 litres but during the process of finding that information out, I also found out that it isn't compatible with the EF 2000. That's pretty annoying, given the fact that it is advertised as being compatible with the entire EF range. I've contacted APS to discuss my options.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

That should be OK. A lot depends on your stocking rate, and the resulting need for biofiltration.


----------



## dogsout (Feb 2, 2013)

There may be a change of plans afoot! I've been given the go-ahead to get another tank. It'll likely weigh in somewhere around 30 gallons. I've now got to decide which will be planted, and which one to chuck the cichlids in.


----------

